# Non mollare mai



## soleil-sol

Buongiorno, come si dice Non mollare mai in francese?
Grazie,
soleil-sol


----------



## Burgense

Ciao, soleil-sol

Ça dépend un peu de s'il s'agit d'un infinitif ou de la deuxième personne de l'impératif.
*
Ne céder jamais/n'abandonner jamais/ne jamais lâcher prise.* Naturellement ça serait à l'infinitif. La deuxième personne singulier de l'impèratif serait: *ne cède jamais/n'abandonne jamais, ne lâche jamais prise.*

Spero che ti possa essere di aiuto.


----------



## ThatPolyglot

D’accordo con Burgense... Mi piace di più *ne céder jamais*

Ma ovviamente bisogno scelgiere il verbo più adatto alla situazione ... ad esempio nel caso di calcio sceglierei *ne céder / s’arrêter jamais
*
Anch’io spero che ti possa essere di aiuto


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas exactement quelle est la meilleure expression à choisir, mais juste pour signaler qu'il y a juste un petit problème sur l'ordre en français :
*Ne céder jamais/n'abandonner jamais/ne jamais lâcher prise/ne s’arrêter jamais*
> *Ne jamais céder/ne jamais abandonner/ne jamais lâcher prise/ne jamais s'arrêter*
_ou
*> Ne cédez jamais/n'abandonnez jamais/ne lâchez *_*jamais *_*prise *_*/ne vous arrêtez jamais*

Aussi :
*"Ne jamais rien lâcher/Ne lâchez jamais rien"* ? (qui est un tout petit peu familier)


----------



## ThatPolyglot

Merci DearPrudence!

À propos du grammar vous avez raison, c’est claire...  Mais à propos de la langue courante n’y est-il pas une opportunité ou bien une flexibilité à mettre « jamais » au bout ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Peut-être est-il possible de trouver des cas extrêmement particuliers où l'on trouvera "ne céder jamais" (je préfère être prudente et ne pas dire que c'est 100% incorrect) mais dans la langue courante, cela ne se dit certainement pas 
Mais il est vrai que, oui, dans la langue courante, certains peuvent *écrire *"ne céder jamais", alors qu'ils veulent dire "ne cédez jamais", qui, lui, est correct. C'est malheureusement une faute courante à l'écrit.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

DearPrudence said:


> certains peuvent *écrire *"ne céder jamais", alors qu'ils veulent dire "ne cédez jamais", qui, lui, est correct. C'est malheureusement une faute courante à l'écrit.


Très juste. La facilité actuelle qu'a tout un chacun de s'exprimer à la face du monde, dans la spontanéité et l'épanouissement, favorise la diffusion, et donc l'imprégnation de solécismes en tous genres.
Amen


----------

